# Crufts 2016 help?!



## sarah&izzy (Dec 16, 2015)

Helllo.. I want to go to cruft's next year to watch the events and was wondering if I could get any advice on ticket buying from someone who's been before? Also any other information on what's there and what there is to do? what events do I buy tickets for in your opinion? any help is much appreciated  thank you


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

Ive been quite a few times now, You name a dog item its there, nearer the time they normally release a list of all of the stalls that will be there. Think of it as dog shopping heaven ha. As to what tickets to buy apart from the normal ticket the only extra ticket required is if you go to best in show. other than that you can go anywhere and into the arena whenever you like. It all depends on what you want to go for?, as for example you want to watch breed showing and the breed you want to watch is Border Collies, well your best day to go is Working and Pastoral day which is on the Saturday this time.


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Have a look at their site - it will tell you what's on for every day - ie which breeds are showing on what day, what's happening in the arena, what trade stands will be there etc: http://www.crufts.org.uk/ Click on the "what's on" section and then click on the various days to see the arena programme As it gets nearer to Crufts, the agenda for other rings such as the YCK ring, the Activities with Dog ring and the Good Citizens' ring will also be there.

Your entry ticket will get you into all rings including the arena on each day and evening except Sunday, when you will need a Best in Show ticket adfter 2pm. More info about tickets here: http://www.crufts.org.uk/content/ticket-office/


----------



## sarah&izzy (Dec 16, 2015)

MrRustyRead said:


> Ive been quite a few times now, You name a dog item its there, nearer the time they normally release a list of all of the stalls that will be there. Think of it as dog shopping heaven ha. As to what tickets to buy apart from the normal ticket the only extra ticket required is if you go to best in show. other than that you can go anywhere and into the arena whenever you like. It all depends on what you want to go for?, as for example you want to watch breed showing and the breed you want to watch is Border Collies, well your best day to go is Working and Pastoral day which is on the Saturday this time.


Ahh, thank you! I'm not really going to watch any specific show but I was unsure if tickets were needed to watch them etc massive help thank you


----------



## sarah&izzy (Dec 16, 2015)

Spellweaver said:


> Have a look at their site - it will tell you what's on for every day - ie which breeds are showing on what day, what's happening in the arena, what trade stands will be there etc: http://www.crufts.org.uk/ Click on the "what's on" section and then click on the various days to see the arena programme As it gets nearer to Crufts, the agenda for other rings such as the YCK ring, the Activities with Dog ring and the Good Citizens' ring will also be there.
> 
> Your entry ticket will get you into all rings including the arena on each day and evening except Sunday, when you will need a Best in Show ticket adfter 2pm. More info about tickets here: http://www.crufts.org.uk/content/ticket-office/


Thank you! I'm going to have a look and work everything out, been wanting to go a while but never got round to organising it


----------



## tantrumbean (Aug 23, 2011)

If you wait till next year before buying your tickets, they usually offer various discount codes with up to 50% off ticket prices.


----------

